# Anyone use the Craftsman 26501 router and table combo



## dartworth (Nov 12, 2006)

Saw this on sale at Sears for $109. Thought it might be a decent set for a newbie...?




I already have a DW618B3 kit, but would like a dedicated table...


Any thoughts...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dartworth, if you plan to work mostly with pine on small projects this is a nice set for the price. Keep in mind that this is a home owner style router and as such does not have the better quality construction and parts of more expensive routers. I suggest you purchase at least a 2-1/4 HP model in a combo kit since this has the power needed to work with hardwoods and for most applications. As far as I know all Craftsman routers still use the plastic Craftsman style guide bushings, and these are of very poor quality. Check out _Guide bushing identification _ under General Routing to see the differences. It is very easy to build yourself a quality table that is more versitile than the plastic Craftsman one offered. You should be able to do much better for under $200 all told.


----------



## dartworth (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed reply.

I have be looking at plans for different tables and will probably go that route.

I recently picked up a nice kit from Dewalt and will use it with a table...

Thanks again

great forum


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think you would be better off in the long run and build your own Router Workshop style table and use the router kit you have in it. Very nice router set up, it is my favorite router!

Corey


----------

